# slingshot calendar



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

has any one tryed to make a slingshot calendar with some of the home made slingshots


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You mean, like the Pirelli calendar, but with slingshots? I haven't seen one, that's that's a damn fine idea! Maybe get some wives to model...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...that's got NCA fundraiser written all over it...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this idea comes up every year . if i remember correctly, i believe MJs' wife did one for last year, with the proceeds going to help the start up costs of the NCA. im sure MJ or his wife can correct me if my memory is wrong.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> this idea comes up every year . if i remember correctly, i believe MJs' wife did one for last year, with the proceeds going to help the start up costs of the NCA. im sure MJ or his wife can correct me if my memory is wrong.


We did an ECST book, not a calendar.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > this idea comes up every year . if i remember correctly, i believe MJs' wife did one for last year, with the proceeds going to help the start up costs of the NCA. im sure MJ or his wife can correct me if my memory is wrong.
> ...


...so how's about a calendar? Or another run on the book...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > this idea comes up every year . if i remember correctly, i believe MJs' wife did one for last year, with the proceeds going to help the start up costs of the NCA. im sure MJ or his wife can correct me if my memory is wrong.
> ...


 :thumbsup: gotcha ! guess my memory is still lost in 2013


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i would buy one :naughty:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Could possibly use the SSOTY as the months photos..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> Could possibly use the SSOTY as the months photos..


Good idea


----------

